
Yaël Eisenstat: 'Facebook is ripe for manipulation and viral misinformation' - aspenmayer
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/jul/26/yael-eisenstat-facebook-is-ripe-for-manipulation-and-viral-misinformation
======
bsg75
Ripe for implies a future problem. FB has become viral information by
definition. Previously by definition it was only a vector for advertising, now
the ratio of advertising to misinformation is the only measure of its utility.

